

The Master List of Tech Internship Salaries Revealed - dzhang50
https://betabeat.com/2014/12/the-master-list-of-tech-internship-salaries-revealed/

======
angersock
ahahahaha oh wow

seriously

 _seriously_

what a wonderful bubble

